# MSP and the Marines



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok, Ive heard many different figures from many different people, some say 76%, others say 85%, refering to the percentage of troopers who served in the Marine Corps. Both figures seem like they are unusually high. Does anyone know if either of these percents are even close to accurate, or are they pure BS?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

The ones who actually have, or the ones who want everyone to think they have?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

have heard November 10th being celebrated out at New Braintree , so my guess is there's allot.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

_The ore bulk carrier Edmund Fitzgerald sank without a distress signal during a gale on Lake Superior, November 10, 1975, killing all 29 crew._

*Why would anybody in New Braintree want to celebrate such a tragedy?*


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Jeusus people need to find some hobbies


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

HousingCop said:


> _The ore bulk carrier Edmund Fitzgerald sank without a distress signal during a gale on Lake Superior, November 10, 1975, killing all 29 crew._
> 
> *Why would anybody in New Braintree want to celebrate such a tragedy?*


That was an excellent ballad by Gordon Lightfoot! They were pretty damn close to outrunning the "Witch of November" Sad story


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Hahahaha good ol' Gord


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Haha, I think MikeMac's signature pretty much answers my question


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

My guess would be no more than 15%, and probably less than 10%. I've met a lot more ex-army, navy or air force on the job.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

When I met with a Marine recuiter back in my senior year of high school, he told me that "something like 75% of all Mass. Troopers are Marines"

But, considering the nature of a recruiter's job, I'd be more likely to believe Killjoy


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

CTrain said:


> When I met with a Marine recuiter back in my senior year of high school, he told me that "something like 75% of all Mass. Troopers are Marines"
> 
> But, considering the nature of a recruiter's job, I'd be more likely to believe Killjoy


A military recruiter will agree with you that the sky is purple if he thinks it will get you to sign on the dotted line.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

HousingCop said:


> _The ore bulk carrier Edmund Fitzgerald sank without a distress signal during a gale on Lake Superior, November 10, 1975, killing all 29 crew._
> 
> *Why would anybody in New Braintree want to celebrate such a tragedy?*


The only possible explanation would be if you were aboard said sunken ship, but the fact that you are still here posting your stupidity rules out that possibility.

The next time you haul your fat ass onto a boat, let us know so we can get some cake and wait.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Myself and others have said it before, the MSP is actually more closely historically linked with US Army Cavalry, then the Marine Corps. The title "Trooper" is a cavalry term, along with "Troop" and naming stations "barracks" has its roots from the Army. The first uniforms were surplus US Cavalry uniforms, and the wearing of jack-boots and jodhpurs comes from the cavalry. 

I suspect, although I cannot prove that the large influx of ex-Marine Corps members after Vietnam contributed to the current association many feel exist between the MSP and the Marines. Many of these ex-Marines became drill instructors or training cadre, and imprinted their terminology and lingo on recruits. "Deck", "Head", "Ladderwell", "Bulkhead" and many other nautical terms are now used at the academy, and hence tend to stay in use throughout a Trooper's career. 

My first days at the academy were filled with some confusion, because being ex-Air Force, we used primarily Army terminology. To me the bathroom was a "Latrine", walls were walls, and the floor was called "floor". However, you end up picking up the lingo and using it. 

I would guess that there are far more former local officers on the MSP then former Marine Corps, but the use of Marine terminology and language continues to make its impression felt.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

mikemac64 said:


> Not a Trooper.


No, i meant the part abot 83% of stats being made up


----------



## co2 (May 30, 2006)

The percent that the recruiter should you. Was given from marine recruiter command out in springfield. They told us they got that number from mass state police headquarters. 
Semper Fi


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

co2 said:


> The percent that the recruiter should you. Was given from marine recruiter command out in springfield. They told us they got that number from mass state police headquarters.
> Semper Fi


If you actually believe that, you're dumber than you write. Which is saying something.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

bbelichick said:


> The only possible explanation would be if you were aboard said sunken ship, but the fact that you are still here posting your stupidity rules out that possibility.
> 
> The next time you haul your fat ass onto a boat, let us know so we can get some cake and wait.


*Obviously somebody had their funny bone removed during RTT training. Easy there Francis, Sergeant Hulka AKA the Big Toe is lurking.*

*I am actually quite the sailor on the inner harbor. Ahoy Polloi, I am dressed like I came out of a scotch ad. Bless this ship, and all who sail on her. I christen thee The Flying WASP.*


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

It's easy to grin....


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Killjoy said:


> I suspect, although I cannot prove that the large influx of ex-Marine Corps members after Vietnam contributed to the current association many feel exist between the MSP and the Marines. Many of these ex-Marines became drill instructors or training cadre, and imprinted their terminology and lingo on recruits. "Deck", "Head", "Ladderwell", "Bulkhead" and many other nautical terms are now used at the academy, and hence tend to stay in use throughout a Trooper's career.


 
Just nautical terms, nothing special, after all they are a subsidiary of the Navy. They adopt everything from the Navy.. Like sewing their names on their asses....

Kinda queer if ya ask me but hey, just because that's not my style I don't judge.....


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I went about 10 weeks before I got made at the academy. But EVERYONE knew who the Marines were. And for those RTT hopefuls, being a Marine (or any military, or prior service police officer) does NOT give you any more of an edge over the rest of the recruits. Just as many former military and POs tapped out for whatever reason.


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

Deuce, yes we are part of the Deprtment of the Navy, but we are the Men's Department!


----------



## bulldogtb (Nov 17, 2003)

While I agree many former military, *including *Marines drop from the Rtt's I think having military experience is a huge advantage. I would recommend the Marines to any MSP hopefuls. Three months at PI can teach lessons that aren't taught anywhere else.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I would recommend that you have the HEART to make it, regardles if you were a Marine, a McDonald's worker or former cop. Ain't got the heart then you will never make it.


----------

